# recent reclaimed wood projects



## Reclaimed Treasures (Aug 7, 2012)

A few recent projects of mine. The bookshelf is 100% reclaimed wood. Some wood is old dock lumber from the Florida coastline and the dark hand rubbed tongue and groove is early 1900s heart pine from a historic building that was recently remodeled. 

I built the wine bar for my father in-law. Again, all reclaimed wood. I also incorporated some old rebar on the sides. This bar has shelves for storage along with 7 spaces for horizontal wine storage.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I love reclaimed wood. Most of all that I work with is reclaimed. These are really nice pieces.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm all about reclaimed wood. You got it going on in that department. Nice job!!!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

You did a great job. Love the look.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

You have built a hundred year old piece of furniture in 2013. Real nice work


----------



## JakeAnderton920 (Apr 17, 2013)

Very Nice. Love the 1st pic!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wonderful projects! Great use of reclaimed wood. Like the look, has lots of character. It will last for another hundred years. Great work!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Super!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the use of reclaimed wood! That is very functional and nicely built! You must be a master and you must be
proud. How long did it take you to finish this?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Fine work. I like the design of the wine bar. Gives me some ideas for when I replace my buffet table--hopefully soon but probably not for 20 years


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking projects. Using reclaimed wood just adds to the beauty of the pieces. Well done.


----------

